# Diploma Equivalance Issue



## paolaramval (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi everyone. This is my first post here. I'm new in Turkey.

I have a question about the diploma equivalance procedure in Turkey.
I have a Ph.D. degree from Japan and BS degree from my home country Guatemala.

UAK (Universiteler Arasi Kurul) gives the equivalance document proving that your degree is valid here in Turkey.
I checked the UAK website ( goo.gl/YYj0FL ) that asks some documents for the application.
One of them is the equivalance document of the BS and/or MS diploma first.

So, to get the diploma equivalance for my Ph.D. I must get the diploma equivalance for my BS.

Well, then I checked YOK (Yuksek Ogretim Kurulu) goo.gl/FSCHa8 to get diploma equivalance for my BS degree.
What do you think they ask?
Diploma equivalance of the high school!

AFAIK each of these process may take several months. How can someone get a document to prove his/her diploma is valid here?
I'm afraid they are going to ask my kindergarten diploma equivalance in the end.

Is there anyone who got this document and got his/her position in a university as an asst. professor?

Thanks in advance.

Kind Regards


----------

